# Jobs opportunity in year end



## Rajashan (May 9, 2015)

Hi friends,

I am new to Australia and living in Sydney for the past few weeks. Like to know from you people about the job opportunities during the year end, I mean, during the Oct-Dec time? I was told that the part time and contract jobs will open up during this time. Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

Things like casual work in shops and bars become available for Christmas work, but many others stop recruiting from late November to late January


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Depending on the place alot have already advertised for their xmas staff.

The problem with this time of year is that you are competing against students.


----------



## CareersDownUnder (Mar 4, 2015)

Recruitment activity usually slows from around December 20 to mid/late January, but you are best to believe that many businesses are still operating and getting set for the New Year, and we often see an acceleration of people looking to move jobs at that time of the year, so opportunities can open up quickly, especially in what we call the 'hidden jobs market'. Jobs that are filled without being advertised. Winning these role requires sound research, clever approaches and resilience.


----------

